# Free co.uk Domains :D



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

Want Free *co.uk* Domain ?

Go to *getbusinessonline.co.uk

then click get started enter your details then search for a domain.
then carry on through its all legit so you will be able to do it.

_NOTE- You will require Credit Card for Verification.But it will not be charge if you dont click to upgrade
to silver._


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2011)

if you have something to share, please do it here itself.what will you do with "thanks" in replies anyway?

Continue like this, thread gonna locked soon.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

People will make use of it and wont even care to reply...


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

Is the site legit?


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Is the site legit?



i seriously doubt.. we need to make an account with Yola - Make a free website with our free website builder which itself is a .com domain


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Similar to *www.indiagetonline.in/
You can get a free .in domain here.


----------

